# GT Tequesta, was meint ihr?



## Cycletor (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe mal ne Frage an die anderen GT Freaks.
Bin vorhin mit dem Auto durch die Gegend gefahren und kam bei
einer Art Radhändler vorbei. Das heißt er hat vor seinem Haus so 10- 15
Bikes zum Verkauf stehen. Neugierig und Fahrradverrückt wie ich bin, musste ich direkt mal anhalten und schauen.
Da habe ich dann das hier gefunden.






Und ich konnte nicht anders, es wollte einfach mit.
Nach einigem hin und her mit dem Verkäufer, hat er es mir für 50 überlassen.
Klar ist noch jede Menge Arbeit dran, aber hättet ihr nein gesagt?
Ich wollte nur mal so in die Runde fragen und wissen ob es euch manchmal so geht.
Und der Preis geht meines Erachtens nach auch voll in Richtung okay.
Nun ja, vielleicht schreibt mal jemand was dazu.

Nen Gruß
aus dem Westen


----------



## Rahbari (31. Juli 2012)

Dir war das Rad den Preis wert, daher ist es doch eigentlich egal, was wir meinen, oder?

Aber zu Deiner Beruhigung: der Preis war sehr fair, eigentlich ein Schnäppchen. Der Lack ist in einem sehr guten Zustand und das Farbschema cool. Bis auf den Sattel scheint das Teil noch den Katalogaufbau zu haben. Rahmenhöhe sollte GT-typisch 19 oder 20 Zoll sein, also auch relativ selten. Hier mal der Katalog zum Vergleich:

http://mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1992.pdf (letzte Seite)

Aufgrund des Zustands als StadtschlXXX fast zu schade. Immerhin war das Rad 1992 auch untere Mittelklasse (Deore LX). Unter Karakoram aber über Timberline.

Das Rad kannst Du eigentlich so lassen. Die LX und die Laufräder werden leider ordentlich aufs Gewicht drücken. Bei dem tollen Zustand des Rahmens könnte man überlegen, ein DX- oder XT-Rad zu schlachten (mit Glück für 70 - 100 Euro) und die Komponenten zu übertragen. Dann sparste Gewicht und hast mehr Schaltkomfort. Umgekehrt dann leider nicht mehr Katalogaufbau. Den hässlichen Sattel solltest Du aber so oder so ersetzen. Nen Flite gab es 1992 auch schon.

Edit: in Deiner Näher ein Trekking-Rad mit DX:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/duesseldorf/fahrraeder/herren/u175043

Für 55 Euro könntest Du zumindest Kurbel, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Vorderradbremsen und Schalt-Bremseinheit übernehmen. Aber vielleicht besser weiterschauen, ob sich nicht auch ein 26er findet (Laufräder können übernommen werden), ggf. sogar mit den DX oder XT-Bärentatzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycletor (1. August 2012)

Hallo Rahbari,
danke für deine Antwort und die kleine Reise in die Geschichte des Fahrrades, finde ich sehr interessant.

Ne klar, das Teil war mir die 50 allemal wert, der eigentliche Hintergrund meiner Frage war ja der, ob es dem einem oder anderen auch ab und an so geht, dass er ein Bike sieht und es einfach mit muss.

Wenn man dann sieht wie so ein Teil nach einer langen Zeit im Schattendasein wieder zu neuem Glanz erstrahlt. Das hat was, zumindest für mich und ich freue mich schon darauf es zu zerlegen und
wieder aufzubauen.
Schade das es erst mal eine Weile in die Warteschleife muss, da ich noch zwei anderen Rädern versprochen habe wieder auf die Straße zu kommen.
Für den von dir geposteten Link war ich wohl einen Tick zu langsam, trotzdem vielen Dank dafür.
Es wird sich in naher Zukunft bestimmt noch die eine oder andere Gelegenheit finden etwas in dieser Richtung zu ergattern und was ich nun genau damit anfangen werde, ich meine ob Stadtschl.... oder Sonntagsrad weiß ich noch nicht wirklich, das ergibt sich dann.

Aber es wird vom jetzigen Gefühl her doch wohl so ziemlich in Richtung Originalaufbau gehen und mit dem Gewicht der LX Ausstattung habe ich eigentlich weniger Probleme, das war damals halt einfach so und ich finde es so wie es in dem Katalog abgebildet ist doch recht hübsch.
(Nochmal danke, den Link hätte ich nie gefunden.)
Ich muss ja auch keine Rekorde mehr brechen.

Und nur mal so am Rande,
ich muss immer lächeln wenn ich die Cracks in den Läden sehe die um einige Gramm am Rad feilschen und mal eben nen Hunderter mehr ausgeben, wobei eine Woche ohne Chips und Bier wahrscheinlich mehr
an Gewichtsersparnis bringen würden. 
Ja ich weiß ist nicht das Gleiche, aber nu ja ....

Auf jeden Fall danke für deine Meinung und die Links.

Nen Gruß
Torsten


----------



## HorstSt (14. April 2013)

Ist ja lustig: Den gleichen Rahmen in nicht ganz so gutem Zustand habe ich auch. Er harrt des Neuaufbaus - irgendwann.





Nun, ein Jahr später - was hast Du draus gemacht?

Ich denke, es loht sich auf jeden Fall. Unter den GT-Bikes mit Stahlrahmen ist das schon recht hochwertig und lohnt sicher, angemessen wieder auf die Straße gebracht zu werden.

Ich habe leider auch das "Willhaben", wenn ich alte Rahmen und Bikes sehe. Ich habe das für mich ein bisschen kanalisiert: Bei horizontalen und  Sport-Ausfallenden bleibt fast alles an mir kleben, ansonsten meist nur GT und bestimmte Cannondale. Und bei der eingeschränkten Auswahl bleibt mein Fundus dann meist bei zwischen drei-vier aktiven Rädern und ebensovielen Baustellen.

Horst


----------



## Cycletor (25. April 2013)

Hallo,
ist das schon ein Jahr her?.
Nee, nicht ganz. 
Was ich draus gemacht habe?
Also zerlegt ist es schon mal, in der Zwischenzeit habe 
ich viele andere Bikes aufgebaut und der Rahmen fristet immer noch sein Dasein im Schuppen .
Aufgeschoben, aber nicht aufgehoben, sage ich mal.
Ich muss aktuell erst mal ein paar andere Bikes los werden und werde mich dann um das Teil kümmern, aber in den Orginalzustand werde ich es wohl nicht mehr versetzen, vielleicht als Singlespeed oder es
wird doch wieder verkauft.

Das große Problem an dem Teil war, dass es sich nur um ein scheinbar gutes Stück handelte,
was denn heißt, die Gabel war so dermaßen angegammelt, dass ich sie nur noch mit der Flex
vom Rahmen trennen konnte, außerdem war das verbaute Tretlager der größte Mist der mir
je untergekommen ist, nachher war ich so genervt, dass ich das Teil erst mal verbannt habe.
Was solls, vielleicht bekommt das Schätzken auch ne Federgabel die dazu passt, habe hier noch eine "Judy"
rum stehen.
Mal  sehen, einen Plan habe ich noch nicht.
Ich werde berichten.
Gruß
T.


----------



## MacWolf (19. Juni 2013)

Sooo - nun habe ich den Rahmen Cycletor und spiele mit dem Gedanken, das Rad neu aufzubauen. Allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig, wie...
Da der Rahmen an einigen Stellen doch ein wenig rostig ist, muss ich ihn noch ausbessern. Eigentlich würde ich ja gerne die originale Lackierung beibehalten, spiele allerdings mit dem Gedanken, den Rahmen neu pulverbeschichten zu lassen - dann ist die Lackierung allerdings futsch :-/
Alternativ kann ich natürlich auch die rostigen Stellen anschleifen und neu grundieren/lackieren... Hier stellt sich allerdings die Frage, ob eine komplette Überarbeitung (sprich Pulvern) doch die bessere Alternative wäre...
Was meint denn der Rest so?


----------

